# Good news for Somerville!! 2018 Hybrids stocking update



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I sent Inland a question quote...

Is Lake Somerville still getting stocked with hybrids fingerlings this year ? If so when will it happened ? Will we get another video of y'all releasing them fingerling ? Thanks!!

And they replied 5 minutes ago.

Yes sir, it is! We'll be stocking them tomorrow. And yes, we will post a video.

Soons I get a replied how many fingerling we are getting I'll post. 

Touch base with Inland Fisheries College Station facebook and give them a thumbs up if you would like to see Somerville continue to receive hybrid stocking. Let your voice be heard. They will not stock if no ones wants them.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> I sent Inland a question quote...
> Is Lake Somerville still getting stock with hybrids fingerlings this year ? If so when will it happened ? Will we get another video of y'all releasing them fingerling ? Thanks!!
> 
> And they replied 5 minutes ago.
> ...


Still BIG THANKS to big D!!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome. Need to replenish bad. I found me a downrigger Bruce.....


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Awesome. Need to replenish bad. I found me a downrigger Bruce.....


That's awesome deer slayer.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Lol because those that catches them keep it all secret. So it look dead and they think no one is catch them at all. 

Not until Big D got everyone to say and tell them that peoples are actually fishing for them. 

That why i really donâ€™t see why hide lake where fish are being catches is always good. Our money for licenses supply them to keep restocking. 

If everyone play by the rules. We can not catches more than they stock the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Lol because those that catches them keep it all secret. So it look dead and they think no one is catch them at all.
> 
> Not until Big D got everyone to say and tell them that peoples are actually fishing for them.
> 
> ...


Same goes for Livingston. Go on to TPWD annual creel survey report and they specifically said NO STRIPERS fishing from fisherman recorded. Yet we catch them on LL but no ones reporting catching them. Good thing they stock LL with stripers every year regardless if we catch them or not because this is where they get their brood fish for hatchery.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Quote from Nikki Ragan from Inland Fisheries this morning...

Hey Bruce,

We didn't get hybrids this morning after all. They drained one of the ponds and they had ran out of fish by the time they got to the truck that was coming to Somerville. They're planning to drain another one sometime next week and we should be at the top of the list then. We don't know what day yet, but I'll keep you posted!

~ Niki


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I was actually invited by TPW to join them in the hybrid stocking today! I got to the lake to find out the hatchery ran out of fish! Back at work hoping to go to the next stocking...

Niki put in a good word for me since I was the first of many emails sent in about re-stocking! 

Thanks to ALL! WE make a difference!

The fish stocked last year were up to 13" in November of last year and I've caught a few up to 17-1/2" inches already! The babies are growing quick!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

big D. said:


> I was actually invited by TPW to join them in the hybrid stocking today! I got to the lake to find out the hatchery ran out of fish! Back at work hoping to go to the next stocking...
> 
> Niki put in a good word for me since I was the first of many emails sent in about re-stocking!
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool big D!! You tha man! Keep us posted on numbers stocked.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

What size are they stocking?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Last year they put in over 120,000 fingerling! I would assume fingerling again, but not sure. I've found a few areas holding keepers this year. The action is hot and heavy when you find them, but there is definitely a decline in the number of keepers since 2016 (best year for me).


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Lol because those that catches them keep it all secret. So it look dead and they think no one is catch them at all.
> 
> Not until Big D got everyone to say and tell them that peoples are actually fishing for them.
> 
> ...


Ken you brought up a good point about everyone playing by the rules. If people did this there would be more fish to be caught.
Catching limits form multiple water bodies like Sommerville in the same day and keeping the limits is not good.
Charging people for a seat in a boat would require a GUIDE LICENSE and when doing this the guide is NOT allowed to retain any fish. 
Charging people to learn about electronics and then keeping everyones daily limit of fish. Must have a guide license to do this and then the guide and deck hand is NOT allowed to keep a possession of fish. 
Just some things I have noticed in the past year.

Also more people need to get involved like Big D in keeping our lakes stocked.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> Ken you brought up a good point about everyone playing by the rules. If people did this there would be more fish to be caught.
> Catching limits form multiple water bodies like Sommerville in the same day and keeping the limits is not good.
> Charging people for a seat in a boat would require a GUIDE LICENSE and when doing this the guide is NOT allowed to retain any fish.
> Charging people to learn about electronics and then keeping everyones daily limit of fish. Must have a guide license to do this and then the guide and deck hand is NOT allowed to keep a possession of fish.
> ...


So true!!! As a long time LLD junkie it would be so easy to get around the special rules and limits. However I recognized long ago that not gaming the system results in lot's more fish to catch which results in lot's more fun times........

And besides who wants to pay the fines?

I also agree that in order for TPWD to stock fairly they need to know that people fishing a particular body of water.are using the resources and how much. The info MikeD posted before proves that.:brew:


----------



## kimanthony (Mar 3, 2019)

brucevannguyen said:


> I sent Inland a question quote...
> 
> Is Lake Somerville still getting stocked with hybrids fingerlings this year ? If so when will it happened ? Will we get another video of y'all releasing them fingerling ? Thanks!!
> 
> ...


My family goes fishing lake Somerville twice or three times a year. We normally caught few whites, but never hybrids.

Any tips on how to catch the hybrids on this lake? Appreciate your comments.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I can really catch all the white bass i want but never once found a hybrid unless lucky and got one when catching white. They seem to be really hard to find. I even gave up and only fish hybrid in Conroe but seem like hybrid are gone from Conroe too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggwilde (Apr 22, 2014)

It can be quite easy actually to target nothing but hybrids.

Tight lines my friends.. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Is Lake Livingston getting shortchanged on stocking....I guess they don't stock hybrids here...any reason? Maybe trying to keep striper population "pure"? Wonder if hybrids would handle the warm water better than stripers..


I wonder about the other species too Largemouths, crappie, etc...


Seems as if we have a very good shad population but never see LMB schooling like on Toledo, Rayburn, etc. Too much pressure from other species? Fayette County was a good schooling lake in the early days.


I moved to Livingston in Feb 2010. Caught the heck outa crappie at the mouth of Rocky/Kickapoo Cr. Wasn't unusual to see a couple dozen boats out there...


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Lake Conroe has not been stocked in 3 years with hybrids I have contacted them and sent emails. The response that I get is that it was not a good hatching for them to stock Lake Conroe. I hope that this year Conroe will be in the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

mycolcason said:


> Lake Conroe has not been stocked in 3 years with hybrids I have contacted them and sent emails. The response that I get is that it was not a good hatching for them to stock Lake Conroe. I hope that this year Conroe will be in the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a email from TPWD and Conroe is on the list for stocking, all depends on hatch success.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

bowmansdad said:


> I got a email from TPWD and Conroe is on the list for stocking, all depends on hatch success.


This is great news, I enjoy targeting and catching them there during the week after work.


----------

